# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Tool] ﻿Diablo II : Resurrected - Multi Instance Manager [D2RMIM - by Farmith]

## DeKnarf

Not my software.

GitHub - Farmith/D2RMIM: Diablo II : Resurrected - Multi Instance Manager - Open multiple clients on one PC

"Tutorial:

For each account you wish to use, perform the following steps:

 Click "Add Account" button Your battle net launcher will boot, log in with your credentials. Press "Play Game" button in the launcher Wait (and click frenetically as we all do) untill you are connected to your online account and can see your characters Close the game (The battle.net launcher will already have closed automatically)

Once you have added all your accounts (They will be visible in the 'Accounts:' list view) you can check one or several of these accounts that you wish to launch,
launch them with the "Launch" button.

They will now login, one after the other by using hidden one-time keys which you generated while doing the "Add Account"-part.

Enjoy!"


Download page is found here: Releases . Farmith/D2RMIM . GitHub

----------


## iTzVapoR

This been working good?

----------


## motomoto

any1 tested it?

----------


## steventyates38

> any1 tested it?


Yes, I tested it yesterday. Totally unrelated but someone took all of my items this morning.

----------


## Farmith

Im the actual author of that Tool and yes, it works well and it receives even more features and updates regularely, probably spending more time than i should on it XD

----------


## realchief

Does it allow you to run multiple instances of the same account? For example if I wanted to rush one of my characters that is on the same account.

----------


## miblack79

> Does it allow you to run multiple instances of the same account? For example if I wanted to rush one of my characters that is on the same account.


I'd guess not. But after working with him on Discord this morning I was able to launch 2 different accounts and get them joined into the same game.

The Issue I had from the start was there wasn't a registry entry for my D2R install, after I got that hashed out, I just had to add the 2 accounts (save account info) and then I clicked them both and hit launch.

works how you'd expect running 2 clients at once.

----------


## Samcro3093

> Yes, I tested it yesterday. Totally unrelated but someone took all of my items this morning.


What the author say to this ? @Farmith or @DeKnarf

----------


## Farmith

> What the author say to this ? @Farmith or @DeKnarf


The tool itself is open source, there's just is no way it is the cause for lost items as it doesn't have any inner connections to the game, it just helps you launch more clients on your computer.
As long as you download either the source and compile it from the official github, or download a release from there, you stand no risk of anything like that happening as a result of using D2RMIM,
That being said, there are many other ways you can be susceptible to such things, could have a virus or key-logger on your computer already if you don't run an antivirus etc, other tools or "paid" bot programs that are not open source, etc etc.

----------


## dadithebanned

> The tool itself is open source, there's just is no way it is the cause for lost items as it doesn't have any inner connections to the game, it just helps you launch more clients on your computer.
> As long as you download either the source and compile it from the official github, or download a release from there, you stand no risk of anything like that happening as a result of using D2RMIM,
> That being said, there are many other ways you can be susceptible to such things, could have a virus or key-logger on your computer already if you don't run an antivirus etc, other tools or "paid" bot programs that are not open source, etc etc.


 where is add account button ?

----------


## d2rbaba

how did that happen?

----------

